# Nova Scotia HO Slots - any interest?



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been trying to see if I can get some people together to get some racing, trading, customizing and hanging out on the go, but there's not much initial interest in Nova Scotia that I've been able to find.

I'm not a social media user (this is as socially mediaish as I get) so Facebook doesn't work for me, but I've been trying toi generate interest through KIJIJI ads and at hobby shows, hobby shops etc.

That being said, I've got 3 or 4 regulars that come to my 4-lane track, and we all collect and customize, but it'd be great to meet others in the area (maybe even someone with their own track, so we can have some variety for racing).

Any HT slot car members in Nova Scotia interested in getting a league (or even just some friendly competition) on the go? :wave:

john


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

guess not...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

just means less competition at yard sales i guess...


----------



## J-RO (Nov 12, 2008)

what kind of track you got road course or oval? Scale?


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

gomanvongo said:


> just means less competition at yard sales i guess...


I like your attitude:thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

J-RO said:


> what kind of track you got road course or oval? Scale?


it's a HO scale 4 lane road course - LL track with a wall wart for each lane. It covers 3 1/2 full sheets of masonite, and we've been working a little on scenery.

as it is a road course, we've got a city to drive through, some farmland and countryside, as well as a small town (complete with 4 way intersection at the centre - all 4 lanes can intersect if you're not careful!

my 3 1/2 year old little man loves it (hence the lack of intricate detail on the scenics - it'll all move whether it's glued or not when he grabs it, so I just don't attach anything - so when you crash into the trailer park, you can really do some damage!

I get a big kick out of collecting and running my little cars - not only do I have no shelf queens, but all the cars & trucks on my table (except those out back in the junkyard awaiting repair) are functioning slotcars. over 200 at last count (I'm scared to do a recount, as my understanding wife says she doesn't want to know!)

lotsa good times in the basement!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a fun track to me!! That's a twist having the 4 way intersection involve all 4 lanes. Hopefully you can find a few folks up that way to share in the fun! Good luck with your search! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks great! I especially like the salvage yard!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Those pics are older too - we've done a lot more work on the track and scenery. 

The 4 way intersection took a lot of planning, but ultimately i was able to thread all 4 lanes across each other and still keep them equidistant. I sat here and built it on the computer at work for a long time before getting it to work right. I won't say there are no other ways to do it, but it's the only configuration i could find that'd work.

I may take some better pics this weekend and post it up on track building - just for laffs. We've had a lot of fun with this track, both racing and building / decorating - there are feral dinosaurs eating farm animals, a star wars rebel base under attack, Trashy the Smurf (his yard's full of broken down blue cars), the RST video and Quick stop from the movie Clerks, a haunted house, several bridge trolls, a trailer park populated with micro machine star wars figs, a giant octopus hiding in the lake and too much more to list! 

I like to think of it as a "where's Waldo" type thing - the more you look, the more you'll see...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey wow, that's cool! When I first read that it was a 4-lane LifeLike track and that the intersection involved all 4 lanes of traffic, I wondered how the heck that could work... but the pics make it pretty clear. Awesome, I never thought of running one that way. And it looks like you collected quite a few LL 12" banked curve sections too. Great stuff!

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks! The 4lane 4 way was a bit of an obsession for me. I'd been running a 4 lane road course (not as big as this one though), but it always bothered me that lanes a & b as a set and c & d could criss-cross, have squeeze tracks etc., but there was no interaction between the 2 sets. Once I got the LL demolition derby set with the 4 way piece, it was just a matter of time.

It doesn't cause as much carnage as you'd expect. If all 4 cars are travelling the same speed, the cars in lanes c & d go through the intersection first, as a & b have 2 extra corners before the 4 way, and c & d have them after...

but watch out if you lose pace - you may need to hit those brakes hard!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi John, it's great to hear you have a handful of fellow hobbyists and enthusiasts that show up regularly. There's something to be said for that so don't feel like you're missing out. Keep doing what you are doing to get the word out. A lot of people in the hobby have nothing to do with the Internet and online social media. You never know, once that cold winter wind starts blowing and people are looking for a respite from the cold weather and some warm camaraderie and shared interests to survive the winter you may be able to pull in some new racers. Nova Scotia is one of my favorite places on the planet, so the next time I'm heading there I will pack my controllers and some fast cars.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

AfxToo said:


> Hi John, it's great to hear you have a handful of fellow hobbyists and enthusiasts that show up regularly. There's something to be said for that so don't feel like you're missing out. Keep doing what you are doing to get the word out. A lot of people in the hobby have nothing to do with the Internet and online social media. You never know, once that cold winter wind starts blowing and people are looking for a respite from the cold weather and some warm camaraderie and shared interests to survive the winter you may be able to pull in some new racers. Nova Scotia is one of my favorite places on the planet, so the next time I'm heading there I will pack my controllers and some fast cars.


bring 'em on, AfxToo! Thanks for the words of wisdom. :thumbsup: 

john


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Man, I might have to visit Nova Scotia just to drive that Track! It looks great. Awesome idea with the "wheres Waldo stuff". Nice work on everything too. Love to see a how to on those trailers...


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I designed those trailers on the 'puter - they just print off, cut out, fold up and glue together. I don't even use cardstock - that way they can dent realistically when run into. I'll dig out the files and post 'em up. I also have files designed for card stock ho scale bleachers, and a bunch of other stuff. I'll see what I can find for you.

and if you do make it out to Bluenose country, let me know! 

john


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are some Mobile Homes for you Plymouth71, and anyone else that needs to bring some class to their layout! - I can churn these out in any trim colour you like, but I've posted some that I think look good with this style trailer.

I'll also post these on the track building forum - When I started building my track I was looking for stuff like this that is easy to build, and looks pretty good when done. There's a lot of papercraft buildings out there, but they're really time intensive. With these you can crank out your very own "Sunnyvale" in an afternoon (a doorless and dented 1975 Chrysler New Yorker slotcar may take you longer though). It's also a great way to use up old dried out HO tires, as all the trailers out here have tires on the roof to help hold down the tarpaper!

enjoy!








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

john


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I wish I was closer! Looks awesome :thumbsup:

Create a build thread in Track Building Forum and keep us updated on your progress  

Bob B.
Clifton Park, NY


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

rbrunne1 said:


> I wish I was closer! Looks awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> Create a build thread in Track Building Forum and keep us updated on your progress
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! I've started a thread in track building - come by and check it out. I'll be posting up some cheap and easy design elements for all - you can find me at Gomanvongo Landscaping.

:wave:

john


----------

